# Männlich oder weiblich ?



## Teichforum.info (16. Sep. 2004)

Hallo liebe Fortgeschrittene  Koibesitzer ,

Wie erkenne ich ob ich weibliche oder männliche Kois habe ???
Habe schon überall nachgeschaut aber keine Anhaltspunkte gefunden .
Wenn die Kois schon so alt werden und man ja nicht so viele hat  , sollte  jeder Koi von mir einen Namen bekommen . Deshalb möchte ich doch gerne wissen was es ist ???



Grüße an alle 
Picolino1


----------



## Thorsten (16. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Pico...,

habe das Thema in die Rubrik Koi verschoben.

Passt dort besser


----------



## Dieter (16. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Picolino,

die Weibchen sind hinten unten meist etwas dicker(Bauch) als die Männchen.

viele Grüße 

Dieter


----------



## lars (16. Sep. 2004)

hi....

ich war krank und auch mal froh nicht den computer sehen zu müssen, deswegen kommt
meine antwort so spät 

also solange deine fische unter 25 cm sind kannst du gugen bis du schwarz wirst,
wirst aba nix finden ;-) weil bis zu diesem zeitpunkt die geschlechtsreife noch nicht
entwickelt hat.

die weibchen erkenst du an den sogenanten gerundeten dicken leib wohingegen die
mänchen mehr stromlienienförmig geformt sind.

ebenso haben die kerle längere brustflossen wobei man hierbei nicht immer eine
verbindliche unterscheidung festhalten kann. finde ich jedenfalls.

im frühjahr, immer dann wenn die wassertemp. erstmals auf ca. 20 grad, kommt bekommen
die kerle sogenanten laichausschlag (knötchenbildung) am kopf und den brustflossen. diese
sind relativ hart und dient beim berühren der mädels dazu sie zur eiablage zu bringen.

gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Leute ,
danke für Eure Antworten    
Also sind nur diese Kleinen Erkennungsmerkmale bei Kois .
( Außer in der Laichzeit ) muß wohl oder Übel bis nächstes Jahr warten  :cry: 
bis die Männchen die Knötchen bekommen und die Weiber dicker werden ?!

Werde Euch bestimmt bis dahin mit noch ganz vielen Fragen Löchern   

Bin schließlich ein NEWBE .  
Gruß Picolino1


----------



## Thorsten (17. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Pico,

mach mal...denn hier werden Sie geholfen   

Auf angenehme und unterhaltsme Posts...


----------



## Rotti (17. Sep. 2004)

Hallo lars,

hast ja schon eigentlich alles erklärt,
nur der Tip mit den Flossen, den stell ich mal in Frage.
Den würd ich keinem empfehlen, geht meist in die Hose und trifft so gut wie nie zu.

Gruß
Rotti


----------



## lars (17. Sep. 2004)

lars schrieb:
			
		

> wobei man hierbei nicht immer eine
> verbindliche unterscheidung festhalten kann. finde ich jedenfalls.



deswegen sagte ich es ja, sehr schwierig  :twisted: 

@Picolino: wenn deine koi alt genug sind wirst du es im frühjahr bestimmt deutlich sehen können wer ein kerl ist und wer nicht   
gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Jungs ,
danke für Eure Biostunde   
Ich kann sagen das ich schon mal ein Kerl dabei habe . Bei den anderen muß ich noch warten , sind noch zu klein .  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Nov. 2004)

@ lars

Hallo,
 also das mit dem dickeren Bauch bei den Mädel wußte ich auch, mit den Flossen auch (was ja nun wirklich schwer zu erkennen ist) aaaber das mit den Knübbelchen...... kannst du das mal genauer beschreiben wie das aussieht? Ich dachte immer es seihen Verlätzungen oder eine Krankheit??? Darum wäre es sehr Hilfreich zu wissen wie diese Knübbelchen denn aussehen. Hast du vielleicht Bilder davon oder sowas in der Art?

Gruß
Mienchen


----------



## lars (12. Nov. 2004)

knübbelchen => wir reden hier vom laichausschlag bei den kerlen. welche gerne mit "ichthy"ophthirius multifiliis der sog. weisspünktchenkrankheit verwechselt wird........

und das halt im frühjahr wenn der ganze zirkus los geht ;-)

gruß lars


----------

